

Phil Harrison: "Apple will be the games industry" - shawndumas
http://www.next-gen.biz/features/phil-harrison-future

======
jshot
Given Steve Jobs's disdain for games, it'd be funny if he conquered the
market. Mobile is certainly capturing the handheld and casual market. I do
wonder if it'll ever do something that overtakes or renders obsolete the
console market, though. Maybe if Apple TV opens some new doors and has
ludicrous penetration.

------
Spines11
I think it's very possible that Apple could become the _casual_ games
industry. I don't think they will have as big of an impact on the hardcore
gaming market though.

------
shawndumas
one page: [http://www.next-gen.biz/features/phil-harrison-
future?page=s...](http://www.next-gen.biz/features/phil-harrison-
future?page=show)

